# I'm not getting paid my base rate of $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute anymore. You?



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Starting with the latest app update a couple days ago, my fares looked wonky. This morning there was a fare recalculation for an 18 mile, 1 hour 11 minute trip (traffic wait time at a school) where they dinged my account $13 on the adjustment for the recalculated fare and paid me a *total of $9* for the trip. At Tampa's base rate of $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute, *18 miles and 71 minutes is $18*.

Then I remembered the request I turned down yesterday was over 30 miles and 43 minutes for $12.71. That's why I declined it. I quickly did the math in my head when it came in and thought that trip should have been at least $25.

So with all the Boost+ nonsense and app issues since Monday's update, I haven't been digging into my fares too deeply for the past couple days, until I had some time now.

Here's an example: 23 min 48 sec - 10.6 miles - *Fare $5.88*. If was hidden because it had a $9 boost on it and with the fuel charge totaled $15.43. At $.65 a mail and $.09 a minute, *23 minutes and 10 miles is $8.96*.











I have a bunch of these. I spent a half hour on the phone with customer service and then was basically told I have to call back after 10:00 to talk to a supervisor. And what am I supposed to do then, go back through hundreds of trips to put in a claim for each one individually to make sure I'm always getting the base rate?

So, do your math, folks. Something's screwed.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> Starting with the latest app update a couple days ago, my fares looked wonky. This morning there was a fare recalculation for an 18 mile, 1 hour 11 minute trip (traffic wait time at a school) where they dinged my account $13 on the adjustment for the recalculated fare and paid me a *total of $9* for the trip. *18 miles and 71 minutes is $18*.
> 
> Then I remembered the request I turned down yesterday was over 30 miles and 43 minutes for $12.71. That's why I declined it. I quickly did the math in my head when it came in and thought that trip should have been at least $25.
> 
> ...


Haha 
No I’m not
I won’t work for $.60 a mile and nine cents a minute.
Period
Never 
If it’s not +10 I decline and read


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Haha
> No I’m not
> I won’t work for $.60 a mile and nine cents a minute.
> Period
> ...


I think you're not getting what I'm saying. The rate in my area, Tampa, is $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute. And that's not what Uber paid me on those trips.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think you're not getting what I'm saying. The rate in my area, Tampa, is $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute. And that's not what Uber paid me on those trips.


Im saying stop working if your are getting less than 1.20 a mile


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vagabond1 said:


> Starting with the latest app update a couple days ago, my fares looked wonky. This morning there was a fare recalculation for an 18 mile, 1 hour 11 minute trip (traffic wait time at a school) where they dinged my account $13 on the adjustment for the recalculated fare and paid me a *total of $9* for the trip. At Tampa's base rate of $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute, *18 miles and 71 minutes is $18*.
> 
> Then I remembered the request I turned down yesterday was over 30 miles and 43 minutes for $12.71. That's why I declined it. I quickly did the math in my head when it came in and thought that trip should have been at least $25.
> 
> ...


I hope you're not Ubering in an F-150!


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I hope you're not Ubering in an F-150!


Why? I get 22 mpg in mostly city driving, get Comfort riders, and get nice tips especially at the airport and long trips because of all the space and leather. The issue is my pay, not my expenses.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I've been on the phone with support for a total of an hour and a half so far, and while I'm waiting for one more callback the bottom line so far is this:

Uber no longer guarantees any minimum per mile or per minute rate as of last month's pay addendum.

Whatever rate is established on the upfront pricing, even if it's .20 per mile and you took it because there was a bonus on it, is the rate. So they're offsetting the bonus prices by lowering the base fares, but it doesn't only apply to bonus rides. If you take a $2 ride that takes 20 minutes, too bad. You took it. Of course if you don't take it you kill your acceptance rate, but too bad. They offer what they offer and you take what you take.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> Of course if you don't take it you kill your acceptance rate, but too bad.


The lower my Acceptance Rate the more money I made.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vagabond1 said:


> Why? I get 22 mpg in mostly city driving, get Comfort riders, and get nice tips especially at the airport and long trips because of all the space and leather. The issue is my pay, not my expenses.


No reason; a newish F-150 makes a fine choice for an Uber vehicle.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No reason; a newish F-150 makes a fine choice for an Uber vehicle.


It's been a fun conversation starter for sure.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> The lower my Acceptance Rate the more money I made.


That's good to know. I was wondering if my lowered quest bonus etc was based on falling under 85%. Guess I'm just going to try to be more selective and not worry about what they ask of me for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Vagabond1 said:


> That's good to know. I was wondering if my lowered quest bonus etc was based on falling under 85%. Guess I'm just going to try to be more selective and not worry about what they ask of me for a few days and see what happens.


Acceptance Rate is just a way to make you take money losing rides.

Same with Quest. 

I cherrypick like a mother****er. Always have, Always will.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Acceptance Rate is just a way to make you take money losing rides.
> 
> Same with Quest.
> 
> I cherrypick like a mother****er. Always have, Always will.


These days I figured it might get you deactivated, but whatever. At this point I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope. They can deactivate you for too many cancelations* but not low Acceptance Rate.


*even that's not a given...


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

In Houston, we have (well had) a similar base rate system through Uber before upfront pricing reared its deceptive head a couple of months ago. For now, Lyft still has the same base. (See attached rate card) 

This is the whole reason so many people on UP.net seem so negative. (Well, more accurately realists, since they're just sharing the truth) It's nearly impossible to make a living on those base rates unless you're living somewhere, rent free or are content with driving 12hrs/day 6-7 days/week. 

Sure both companies throw promos & bonuses at you initially, but that ends once they think they have the hook in you. (And while you're earning those promos/bonuses, you're not really doing any math. You're accepting everything that they throw at you because your probably on a CTB or chasing a quest.) 

Now that you're a couple months in & no longer getting those same promos, (because they are going to the hundreds of new drivers that just signed on) hopefully you have removed the blinders & see things how they actually are. You HAVE to either play this game with a very low acceptance rating or just stop playing altogether before your car doesn't allow you to play. These shareholder corporations don't give a damn about you. It's a shame.

Stay safe out there & good luck getting some wins.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

nobody is they are screwing all.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> In Houston, we have (well had) a similar base rate system through Uber before upfront pricing reared its deceptive head a couple of months ago. For now, Lyft still has the same base. (See attached rate card)
> 
> This is the whole reason so many people on UP.net seem so negative. (Well, more accurately realists, since they're just sharing the truth) It's nearly impossible to make a living on those base rates unless you're living somewhere, rent free or are content with driving 12hrs/day 6-7 days/week.
> 
> ...


I've always done the math. That's why I'm now upset. LOL. I drove for Lyft first. I can't stand not knowing where the ride is going until I get there. Lots of wasted time and gas. Plus they lost three locked in bonuses for me in one week and wouldn't do anything about it. One is as bad as the other for different reasons in my mind.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

10 miles for $5.88 base?

Good god... well there's the florida pay cut I i've been waiting for since the last one.

So if tampa dropped to 55c a mile 0 a minute then that's a 10c a mile reduction and 8c a minute reduction more or less.

That puts Orlando at 35c a mile zero a minute by process of orlando getting screwed just as hard as everywhere else and always being a little bit worse.



Yup...


This is the end. Time to quit.. it's been time to quit but i'd best get to work driving a cab because the drivers are going to disappear if this is the case.


Good god... dear jesus.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And 65c a mile 9c a minute would equal 

+$6.89 (mileage)
+$1.00 (base)
+.55 (fuel surchage)
+$2.14 ( in time)
$10.58

He was paid $6.43

$10.58
- $6.43
$4.15 (reduction versus the old rates)


*4.15/10.58 = 39% reduction in pay.*

So it's a 39% reduction with the new pay scheme. So there it is folks... the next pay cut hit. Hopefully this one combined with astronomical fares will wipe out more drivers.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And 65c a mile 9c a minute would equal
> 
> +$6.89 (mileage)
> +$1.00 (base)
> ...


That's not even the worst one. And there's no way to determine the rate because they're now saying there is no more rate. Could be .29 on your next offer. Who knows? 

That's why they're burying them under big bonuses right now I guess. Dull the pain until people notice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> That's not even the worst one. And there's no way to determine the rate because they're now saying there is no more rate. Could be .29 on your next offer. Who knows?
> 
> That's why they're burying them under big bonuses right now I guess. Dull the pain until people notice.


That's uber's standard operating procedure, has been for like 8 years.

The first pay cut in Orlando they actually did a bunch of bullshit guarantees, as we guarantee you will make more under the new rates.

I did but I didn't... the lower rates pissed off drivers and made them quit and I had 10-15% more revenue for 30% more miles driven. That's when I learned who I was working for.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

This Boost promotion is terrible.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter (Sep 8, 2020)

All markets that just now getting the upfront pricing should have known from the markets that got hit with upfront pricing first that it’s a massive pay cut . I’ve been scanning on this forum the other markets that got hit with it first and am not looking forward when it hits my market ( Uber starting it at airport now with limited drivers) so I’m not happy with it but not going to be surprised by it either( being a massive pay cut) even considering that I may have to quit Uber. I guess us drivers can get very good at speed reading and calculating the mileage/ time rip off and constantly decline these requests until they send you something closer to original rates which could be never. I kinda thought there would be a massive driver uprising from the first markets that got it and media coverage of drivers pay cut combined with higher gas prices but it looks like Uber evil plan is happening unopposed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> That's not even the worst one. And there's no way to determine the rate because they're now saying there is no more rate. Could be .29 on your next offer. Who knows?
> 
> That's why they're burying them under big bonuses right now I guess. Dull the pain until people notice.


By now I'm sure you've discovered that when rate charts are eliminated, any attempt by Uber to claim there's a Boost is a flat-out LIE.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

Where can I find the rate per mile per city chart?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ludy said:


> Where can I find the rate per mile per city chart?


It doesn't exist anymore. With the up front pricing it's meaningless.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ludy said:


> Where can I find the rate per mile per city chart?


What market do you drive in?

Many if not most markets still use rate charts, especially the more populated markets.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

A week ago I still had a rate chart. Not sure it matters if one day it's just gone without notice. At this point it doesn't seem like something you can count on even if it's there at this minute.


----------



## Lyfting684 (May 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> Nope. They can deactivate you for too many cancelations* but not low Acceptance Rate.
> 
> 
> *even that's not a given...
> ...


LOL. This is brilliant. I love it. Good to see giving a big FU to Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vagabond1 said:


> At Tampa's base rate of $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute, *18 miles and 71 minutes is $18*.


I find it heartbreaking that these companies are exploiting workers so badly, and that people feel the need to accept pay this low. It's really sad.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I find it heartbreaking that these companies are exploiting workers so badly, and that people feel the need to accept pay this low. It's really sad.


What's heartbreaking is that less than 100 miles east of that market it's .53c a mile 8c a minute.

A 100 mile ride from my market to his would pay just $65, or £55.74, yeah for 100 miles.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What's heartbreaking is that less than 100 miles east of that market it's .53c a mile 8c a minute.
> 
> A 100 mile ride from my market to his would pay just $65, or £55.74, yeah for 100 miles.


There's no point in converting the dollar amounts into GBP because that's a foreign a currency not used in the US. It's meaningless because the costs of petrol (or gasoline to you), depreciation and running expenses in the UK are not comparable, and neither are the cost of living or the tax regime.

But yes, looking at these Florida revenues with what it costs to buy petrol (gasoline) in Florida and to live in Florida, they are indeed very low.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

It doesn't matter really because we have no rate card here at all anymore. That's "Upfront Pricing," where the algorithm decides what the lowest possible rate anybody will accept is and then only offers that (accept in California where they got to keep their rate cards as minimums). Here, if you take a $4 ride that takes you 20 minutes, then that's on you.

But, it was never that simple anyway. I liked knowing my minimum and think there should still be such a thing, but it's not like that rate card was ever the bottom line. I don't take $4 rides. I only work hours when there are $5+ per ride boosts. 15% of my rides are Comfort or Premier. And I do ok on tips. Bottom line is I do $30-$35 an hour total on weekends and $20-$25 during the week. That only dipped for about two weeks during the transition. Every once in a while if I'm lucky with Premier rides that goes up to $40. Then the Quests on top. Minus gas and expenses, of course, and of course there are good weeks and bad weeks, but I'm not going to pretend I ever made just $.65 a mile and have no choice in the matter.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

We have upfront pricing in our market (Ft Myers/Naples) although I haven’t pulled out the calculator it seems like I’m making more. As part of our new agreement my acceptance rate can be low and I’m still given every detail of the ride at the ping. So I can choose to accept a long pick up if it’s a longer ride and not just refuse every long pickupAnother feature of upfront pricing is that Uber will adjust the fare if the ride doesn’t come off as expected 

Uber said that long rides would be paid less than before and short rides more and that’s what I see, my preference before the changes were long rides and I’d stay away from the beach when traffic was heavy so mow the sweet spot seems to be 20-30 mile rides but again I haven’t used my valvular to really pin it down

what I find to be the really big deal to upfront pricing. At the airport I can still reject up to 3 pings. Last week there was a time when I was at the airport and had a an appointment south of the airport. I rejected 2 nice rides that weren’t going sour and then a $50 ride going south came up which was exactly what I wanted

I think I’m making more with upfront pricing and I know I have better control of my day


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> There's no point in converting the dollar amounts into GBP because that's a foreign a currency not used in the US. It's meaningless because the costs of petrol (or gasoline to you), depreciation and running expenses in the UK are not comparable, and neither are the cost of living or the tax regime.
> 
> But yes, looking at these Florida revenues with what it costs to buy petrol (gasoline) in Florida and to live in Florida, they are indeed very low.








Cost of Living Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And Orlando, FL, United States







www.numbeo.com




).

Cost of living is only about 20% higher in London.

I thought it would be worse than that but our Rent costs have been skyrocketing the last few years.

Gasoline is one of very few things that's much much higher than 20%. It's about half the cost in Orlando.

There's plenty of places in the US with a greater than 20% higher cost of living than my town. San francisco is 36% higher.

And Southhampton England has a lower cost of living than Orlando, Florida, USA.

if that puts it into perspective. So not as far as I even thought honestly. Has the Value of the Pound crashed in the last few years?

Seems odd, I seem to recall that the BP was double the US$


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Cost of Living Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And Orlando, FL, United States
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numbeo is a site where people provide anecdotal evidence of their personal experiences. A quick look through the prices that in the page you linked to shows that many of them are wrong (food costs, for example) for London. It's not a rigorous or accurate data source. 

Some items are cheaper in the UK compared with the USA. Groceries are incredibly expensive all over the US compared with Europe for all kinds of foods including dairy, grains, vegetables and meat. For example, a 27oz box of store brand Corn Flakes costs $1.08 in the UK. At Safeway in the US the cost is $2.99 for 18oz - ounce for ounce they're four times as expensive in the States. 

Other items such as consumer goods are more expensive in the UK. But medical expense must also be taken into account. In my last job in California I had medical insurance, but had an out-of-pocket maximum of $7,000 per year plus a contribution towards the premiums. In Europe, the out-of-pocket spend on medical is $0.

The pound is currently low against the dollar, yes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> We have upfront pricing in our market (Ft Myers/Naples) although I haven’t pulled out the calculator it seems like I’m making more.


Maybe you are and maybe you aren't but the bottom line is that drivers as a whole are being paid LESS than before.

If you're making more it's due to the fact that you're able to use the system to screen your rides and that's due to your long experience of doing rideshare in your market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

In the absence of rate cards drivers should be very skeptical about gig company claims that this type of ride will pay more and that type of ride will pay less.

Last summer Doordash announced a pay "change" for Dashers. "Short" trips would pay less and "long" trips would pay more. They even used the old Uber trick of including illustrations of "sample" trips which showed that the pay increase for "long" trips was larger than the decrease in pay for "short" trips.

Surprise surprise, POS Tony Xu lied. The pay was CUT for ALL trips.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Numbeo is a site where people provide anecdotal evidence of their personal experiences. A quick look through the prices that in the page you linked to shows that many of them are wrong (food costs, for example) for London. It's not a rigorous or accurate data source.
> 
> Some items are cheaper in the UK compared with the USA. Groceries are incredibly expensive all over the US compared with Europe for all kinds of foods including dairy, grains, vegetables and meat. For example, a 27oz box of store brand Corn Flakes costs $1.08 in the UK. At Safeway in the US the cost is $2.99 for 18oz - ounce for ounce they're four times as expensive in the States.
> 
> ...


So nothing you have said has justified getting double per mile as What X rates are over here, fyi.

My employer provides insurance at no cost to me. (my day job doin unicorn magic for the Department of Magical interrelations Board. AKA The MIB) but for an uber driver you're looking paying out of pocket. if the driver is honest with his expenses in this town there's no subsidized insurance because they don't make enough. Yes... You need to make a certain threshold to be eligible for subsidized insurance here. Which is stupid and backwords.

Filing their taxes honestly there's zero chance of a full time driver making enough on paper to be eligible for subsidized insurnance.

Last I priced out health insurance I was at $450 a month or $5,400 a year.

So yeah, none of what you're saying would indicate that a london driver would get _double_ per mile. Food costs in the US are just exploding here, like really badly in the last year, everything is so much more expensive

I've looked at cost of living in a bunch of places and there's no consistency between uber rates in the USA and cost of living. Like literally zero. There's up to 100% variation in pay per mile relative to cities with the same cost of living. Yes, same cost of living and some cities are double the rate per mile.

And the depressing thing is i've watched my city stay the same while everyone else in the states have gotten their rates slowly wittled away, of course they DID cut pay here, but not the base rates.

So if your'e not lucky eventually you'll see £.44 per mile to. But let's add 30% to that to factor in increased cost of living and gas prices. SO £.57 per mile Pay can only go down with uber running the show.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> In the absence of rate cards drivers should be very skeptical about gig company claims that this type of ride will pay more and that type of ride will pay less.
> 
> Last summer Doordash announced a pay "change" for Dashers. "Short" trips would pay less and "long" trips would pay more. They even used the old Uber trick of including illustrations of "sample" trips which showed that the pay increase for "long" trips was larger than the decrease in pay for "short" trips.
> 
> Surprise surprise, POS Tony Xu lied. The pay was CUT for ALL trips.


All of these delivery companies have one big issue.

They're trying to market "convenience" (i.e. targeting the laziness of the average American) but also figuring out a way to make it profitable, (on the backs of delivery people thus comes the $2 orders).

Getting stuff delivered, whether it's Twinkies from Circle K or a Big Mac, costs money. Amazon is the only one that seemingly has figured it out and they're still a shitshow.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Maybe you are and maybe you aren't but the bottom line is that drivers as a whole are being paid LESS than before.
> 
> If you're making more it's due to the fact that you're able to use the system to screen your rides and that's due to your long experience of doing rideshare in your market.


I am screening rides, primarily at the airport but I also don’t take long pickup/ short ride stuff

and that’s just one thing that’s different. Before I had little information to base a decline on. Now I do and another thing is that Uber will adjust the fare to compensate for unusually heavy traffic. So I’m not afraid to take a ride to the beach during our winter season, when a 30 min ride can take 90 min

not to mention that some of the short, scheaduled rides pay really well like the 4 mile ride that took 10 min and paid $31last week

and yea I know my market pretty well but I knew it well before the recent changes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber has correctly concluded that by not including a map and keeping the pings short most drivers will not be able to successfully screen their rides.

Uber knows the more savvy drivers will make more money but it will be more than offset by the bulk of drivers who will make LESS money.

The fact that Uber's expanding the system shows that it's doing its job, it's LOWERING driver pay.

Contrast this system to what the drivers of California had in 2020. They had FULL trip info including maps and they had the full 15 seconds to screen their rides. The result was HIGHER pay for most CA drivers.

Savvy drivers who are making more money from this system should realize they'd be making even more money had Uber implemented the 2020 California system instead of this piece of shit system.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber has correctly concluded that by not including a map and keeping the pings short most drivers will not be able to successfully screen their rides.
> 
> Uber knows the more savvy drivers will make more money but it will be more than offset by the bulk of drivers who will make LESS money.
> 
> ...


I know that some markets are easier to make a buck in and I understand that if Uber would run things the way you would like to run them; pay would be better

I’m I don’t care that things are or have been better in other times and places and I don’t care that things would be better if only you were in charge.

I live and work in the here and now with what’s put in front of me. If I can make things the way they are, work for me, I will. If I can’t make it work , I’m out


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> All of these delivery companies have one big issue.
> 
> They're trying to market "convenience" (i.e. targeting the laziness of the average American) but also figuring out a way to make it profitable, (on the backs of delivery people thus comes the $2 orders).
> 
> Getting stuff delivered, whether it's Twinkies from Circle K or a Big Mac, costs money. Amazon is the only one that seemingly has figured it out and they're still a shitshow.


I remain highly skeptical that despite the high fees they charge restaurants, the high fees they charge many of their customers, and the nearly free labor provided by their drivers they can't turn a profit, even when advertising, promotions, and loss-leader McD orders are factored in.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So nothing you have said has justified getting double per mile as What X rates are over here, fyi.


That's because I'm not trying to justify anything, fyi. What makes you think I have anything to "justify"? 

For some unknown reason you converted an Uber ride's revenue to GBP and then went on to try to make a comparison between US and UK living costs, so I gave you some indication of how they compare. But I have nothing to justify regarding what people are paid on Uber, or why. Reason: I don't set Uber's pay levels. This would be a something you'd be better off addressing with Uber, if you feel their pay differences in different areas need justification.


> My employer provides insurance at no cost to me. (my day job doin unicorn magic for the Department of Magical interrelations Board. AKA The MIB) but for an uber driver you're looking paying out of pocket. if the driver is honest with his expenses in this town there's no subsidized insurance because they don't make enough. Yes... You need to make a certain threshold to be eligible for subsidized insurance here. Which is stupid and backwords.
> 
> Filing their taxes honestly there's zero chance of a full time driver making enough on paper to be eligible for subsidized insurnance.
> 
> Last I priced out health insurance I was at $450 a month or $5,400 a year.


Yes, health insurance is expensive in the States.


> So yeah, none of what you're saying would indicate that a london driver would get _double_ per mile.


What?!? Lol, I never made _any _comparison between the pay of Florida drivers and London drivers, and certainly not that a London driver gets double per mile. I don't even know what London drivers' pay rates are, so I couldn't possibly make any comparison of earnings between the two. What on earth are you talking about?


> I've looked at cost of living in a bunch of places and there's no consistency between uber rates in the USA and cost of living. Like literally zero. There's up to 100% variation in pay per mile relative to cities with the same cost of living. Yes, same cost of living and some cities are double the rate per mile.


What you need to understand is that Uber doesn't base their pay on costs of living. They don't care about that. The way they set their pay is to ensure that they pay the minimum amount that they can and still have enough drivers. It's as simple as that.


> So if youe not lucky eventually you'll see £.44 per mile to. But let's add 30% to that to factor in increased cost of living and gas prices. SO £.57 per mile Pay can only go down with uber running the show.


I would never earn £.44 per mile because I drive in the SF Bay Area and earn Yankee dollars. I would never drive Uber in London - that would be just insane, for many reasons.


----------



## truckerd.llc (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Acceptance Rate is just a way to make you take money losing rides.
> 
> Same with Quest.
> 
> I cherrypick like a mother****er. Always have, Always will.


I agree. I'm in a Lincoln Navigator L and I'm not wasting money on fuel going around the corner for pennies, the same way I'm not going to be sitting in traffic for crumbs. Somethings definitely up, and I'm definitely going to be vigilant when it comes to these ride selections.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

truckerd.llc said:


> I agree. I'm in a Lincoln Navigator L and I'm not wasting money on fuel going around the corner for pennies, the same way I'm not going to be sitting in traffic for crumbs. Somethings definitely up, and I'm definitely going to be vigilant when it comes to these ride selections.


If you're in an upfront pricing market and in a Lincoln too you can do what I did. Turn off X. Problem solved!

I know you can't do that in all markets, but when the algorithm started chiseling away at the base rates to the point where I got three offers in a row for X rides at 15-20 minutes each for $3.XX I finally said screw it. No more X. Now I only do Premium all the time and Comfort only during the boost periods.


----------



## truckerd.llc (6 mo ago)

oldfart said:


> We have upfront pricing in our market (Ft Myers/Naples) although I haven’t pulled out the calculator it seems like I’m making more. As part of our new agreement my acceptance rate can be low and I’m still given every detail of the ride at the ping. So I can choose to accept a long pick up if it’s a longer ride and not just refuse every long pickupAnother feature of upfront pricing is that Uber will adjust the fare if the ride doesn’t come off as expected
> 
> Uber said that long rides would be paid less than before and short rides more and that’s what I see, my preference before the changes were long rides and I’d stay away from the beach when traffic was heavy so mow the sweet spot seems to be 20-30 mile rides but again I haven’t used my valvular to really pin it down
> 
> ...


Same here. At TPA there's so many vehicle's that you really do have to be on top of your profit versus loss reality.


----------



## truckerd.llc (6 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> If you're in an upfront pricing market and in a Lincoln too you can do what I did. Turn off X. Problem solved!
> 
> I know you can't do that in all markets, but when the algorithm started chiseling away at the base rates to the point where I got three offers in a row for X rides at 15-20 minutes each for $3.XX I finally said screw it. No more X. Now I only do Premium all the time and Comfort only during the boost periods.


I never turn it on. That... is not an option.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> So, do your math, folks. Something's screwed.


When it comes to Uber, it's always working as intended.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

truckerd.llc said:


> Same here. At TPA there's so many vehicle's that you really do have to be on top of your profit versus loss reality.


I have no idea why that lot is always so full. I've never waited less than an hour for a ride there when I was testing whether or not I wanted to do it (three days there), and usually waited over two hours for the first Comfort or Premier ride. Talk about being on top of your profit, sitting with the engine idling and AC on for two hours to maybe end up with an $80 trip and three hours invested or maybe end up with a $20 trip with two and a half hours invested.

So, glad you're here. I've been thinking about coming back on my other post about TPA and asking if anybody is actually making money after gas from TPA trips, please tell me how.


----------

